# 1-2-3 dough



## cook du jour (Jan 17, 2000)

Over the weekend we had a wonderful onion tart. The crust was delicious and we asked the chef how it was prepared. He called it a simple 1-2-3 dough. 

What is this dough, how is it made and how its it used?

Thanks!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

1-2-3 cookie dough refers to the ratio of flour fat and sugar. 
was your dough sweet or savory?
example is

1# sugar (sweet) or water (savory)
2# fat
3# flour

there is also egg, water,sugar, salt and baking powder added to seal, lighten and moisten the dough.


----------



## cook du jour (Jan 17, 2000)

Thanks. The dough was sweet, so I'll go with the sugar. What is the measure for the baking powder and would you bake this in a medium or hot oven?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Add 3 whole eggs, 1 Tbl baking powder to the basic 123.
350F is good, a medium oven.


----------



## cook du jour (Jan 17, 2000)

Thanks!


----------

